# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Brak ochoty na seks a tabletki antykoncepcyjne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Aktualnie przyjmuję już 3 opakowanie tabletek antykoncepcyjnych Zmieniam je często bo chcciałąm zobaczyć czy jakieś tabletki nie bedą u mnie powodowały obniżenia libido ale każde sprawiają,że nie mam ochoty na seks....Tabletki antykoncepcyjne sa dla mnie wygodne bo nie jestem w stanie pozwolić sobie na dziecko. Nie w tej sytuacji w jakiej się znajduję.

Czy jest może jakis sposob na to aby odzyskać libido?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ale to jest wlaśnie portal medyczny tak wiec autorka zapytała się tutaj. Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć tak jak uważam. Nie polecam tych najbardziej reklamowanych środków w tv bo czesto nie dają efektu. Sama się o tym przekonałam na własnej skorze. za to bardzo dobry efekt w moim przypadku dały tabletki Libido therapy, które zostaly mi polecone przez moją panią doktor ginekolog.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy są na receptę? Bo byłam niedawno u ginekologa i szczerze powiedziawszy to nie chce mi się zapisywać na kolejną wizytę aby tylko dostać tabletki. Wolałabym kupić sobie na pewno coś bez recepty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tabletki nie sa na recepte, spokojnie zakupisz je bez niej. Libido therapy jest w sieci w bardzo wielu sklepach tak wiec polecam przejrzeć sobie jakie są mniej wiecej ceny. Wydaje mi się ,ze widziałam je równiez na allegro.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kup krążek dopochwowy, który ma minimalne stężenie hormonów. Nie powoduje on tycia, spadku libido czy suchości pochwy. Przy pierwszym opakowaniu bardzo bolała mnie głowa, przy kolejnych wszystko było i jest w porządku. Jedyne o czym musze pamiętać przy krążku to, to żeby po stosunku go wyciągnąć podmyć się i z powrotem założyć. Podmywam się emulsją provag, która chroni przed infekcjami, łagodzi i regeneruje podrażnioną śluzówkę. Zalegająca sperma może spowodować zmianę pH w pochwie.

----------


## parafa

ja od kilku miesiecy stosuję tabletki antykoncepcyjne belara i nie zauwazyłam, żeby moje libido spadło, jest na takim samym poziomie, może jest to kwestia dobrze dobranych tabletek, ja uważam, że moje lekarz dobrał odpowiednio.

----------


## pooki

też biorę belarę, ponad rok, nie wiem czy dla kogoś jest to plusem czy minusem ale u mnie libido nawet nieco wzrosło  :Big Grin:  partner zadowolony, ja też   :Smile:

----------


## parafa

zapewne wzrost libido to zdecydowanie plus, ja po belarze zauważyłam znaczną poprawę cery i uregulowane cykle a na tym najbardziej mi zależało.

----------


## MatyldaMocicka

Myślę, że najlepszym pomysłem będzie zmiana tabletek na takie ,które u Ciebie nie powodują spadku libido. Najlepiej udaj się do lekarza on powinien dobrać Ci coś innego. Jeśli chodzi o dobrych specjalistów polecam Ci MediStore można tam szybko i łatwo umówić się do lekarza lub skorzystać z dobrych pakietów.

----------


## parafa

przy belarze nei odczuwam spadku libido, wręcz przeciwnie wydaje mi się, że jest większe niż w czasie kiedy tabletek nie brałam, z tego akurat mój mąż jest bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## luca_99

Ja mam podobnie stosując plastry. Wszystko ok z moim libido i co dla mnie ważne zero skutków ubocznych w postaci wzrostu wagi  :Big Grin:

----------


## parafa

u mnie też, ale jakoś przyzwyczaiłma się już do tabletek, biorę belarę i naprawdę bardzo mi odpowiada więc na pewno nie będę zmieniać na nic innego.

----------


## luca_99

Wiadomo każdy organizm jest inny i każdemu pasuje co innego  :Big Grin:  Tak jak pisałam ja bym plastrów nie zamieniła na nic innego.

----------


## włoszka

u mnie libido od kiedy zaczełam stosowac plastry nawet wzrosło  :Smile:  takze w tym temacie na plus

----------


## stefaniaa

u mnie np od pierwszego dnia kiedy zaczęłam stosować plastry nie było problemu- żadnych skutków ubocznych tzn, że organizm od razu je zaakceptował  :Smile:

----------


## zuzoolek

No i super. Najważniejsze, żeby dobrze się czuć stosując antykoncepcję. Osobiście używam plasterków Lisvy i o ich stosowaniu przypominam sobie raz na tydzień kiedy muszę je zmienić, a tak to są tak małe, że na co dzień ich nie zauważam.

----------


## stefaniaa

dobre samopoczucie to podstawa- nie ma się przecież co męczyć i kiedy coś jest nie tak powiedzieć o tym lekarzowi. należy jednak pamiętać, że organizm musi się przyzwyczaić do antykoncepcji więc przez 1-3 miesiące możemy odczuwać jakis dykomfort

----------


## Kepnerka

Jak brałam tabletki moje libido było niemal zerowe dopiero jak zmieniłam metodę antykoncpecji - co nastąpiło po urodzeniu pierwszego dziecka i zdecydowałam się na wkładkę hormonalną Levosert, to ochota od razu wróciła.

----------


## jula75

Mi najbardziej odpowiadają plastry. Jeśli chodzi o libido to nic się nie zmieniło  :Big Grin:

----------


## stefaniaa

czasem antykoncepcja może wpływać na libido, ale nie zawsze.oczywiście fajnie, gdy wpływa na naszą korzyść  :Smile:

----------


## indoet93

Di bagian atas Anda

----------


## jula75

> czasem antykoncepcja może wpływać na libido, ale nie zawsze.oczywiście fajnie, gdy wpływa na naszą korzyść


To wszystko zależy od tego jak jest dobrana  :Smile:

----------


## stefaniaa

ja to kiedyś byłam w ogóle przeciwniczką antykoncepcji- mając przekonanie, że pewnie będę mieć wszystkie skutki uboczne, ale od kiedy zaczelam stosować plastry zmieniam zdanie o 360 stopni.teraz nie wyobrazam sobie zycia bez plastrów

----------


## pomazana

Bo plastry to chyba jedyny rodzaj antykoncepcji, który nie powoduje wzrostu wagi, ani żadnych innych nieprzyjemnych skutków ubocznych.

----------


## stefaniaa

> Bo plastry to chyba jedyny rodzaj antykoncepcji, który nie powoduje wzrostu wagi, ani żadnych innych nieprzyjemnych skutków ubocznych.


dla mnie są idealne, bo świetnie się czuję i nie przytyłam ani grama

----------


## zenkowa

Nie tyjemy od plasterków to prawda. Najważniejsze żeby były dobrze dobrane

----------


## jajeczko

tak dużo czytam ostatnio o tych plastrach i jeśli tyle z Was je chwali to chyba muszę wybrać się do swojego lekarza by mi przepisal

----------


## lenk_a

Na pewno Twój lekarz dobierze Ci odpowiednie plastry. Pamiętaj tylko, żeby powiedzieć o ewentualnie przyjmowanych lekach bo mogą one negatywnie wpływać na antykoncepcję.

----------


## niesia25

Nie zauważyłam, żeby  moje tabletki osłabiły mi libido, jeśli już to mam je nawet wyższe bo w końcu przestałam się martwić ciążą  :Smile:  póki co z antykoncepcji same plusy (cera też mi się poprawiła), pewnie to kwestia dobrania tych odpowiednich, ja biorę z naturalną pochodną progesteronu

----------


## czarnooka

> Nie zauważyłam, żeby  moje tabletki osłabiły mi libido, jeśli już to mam je nawet wyższe bo w końcu przestałam się martwić ciążą  póki co z antykoncepcji same plusy (cera też mi się poprawiła), pewnie to kwestia dobrania tych odpowiednich, ja biorę z naturalną pochodną progesteronu


antykoncepcja na pewno moze miec pozytywny wplyw na nasz organizm (poprawa cery, lepsze samopoczucie) najwazniejsze aby stosować tej najlepiej dobraną

----------


## lenk_a

Tego nie wiedziałam, że może pozytywnie wpływać na cerę  :Smile:  No cóż człowiek uczy się przez całe życie.

----------


## parafa

to dziwne o jak tabletki są dobrze dobrane to nie powinnaś odczuważ żadnych skutków ubocznych, ja biorę belarę i moja ochota na sex wcale nei zmalała.

----------


## jera

Ja przy swoich pigułkach w zasadzie w ogóle nie odczuwam żadnych dolegliwośći itp. nawet nie odczuwam, że ja stosuję jakąś antykoncepcję  :Smile:  Po belarze  w ogóle nie spadło moje libido, ano nie przytyłam ani nie schudłam, żadnych wahań nastroju itp. nie miewam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie zaczynało to denerwować bo widziałam jak negatywnie odbija się to na moim mężu.... już chcialam zrezygnować z tabletek ale mój maż jest niestety nie ostrożny i już mamy dwójkę dzieci z takiego czegoś jak "bede uważał". Kochamy nasze dzieci ale na mojego meża nie ma innego sposobu.... w prezerwatywie nici.... 
Kupiłam sobie ostatnio tabletki erofem ze zsklepu internetowego w zaufaniu .pl i o dziwo działa na mnie.

----------


## bezunia

> Tego nie wiedziałam, że może pozytywnie wpływać na cerę  No cóż człowiek uczy się przez całe życie.


to, że cera ulega poprawie zauważyłam niedługo po tym jak zaczełam stosować plastry  :Smile:  odtąd mam duż mniej niespodzianek na twarzy

----------


## stella

> to, że cera ulega poprawie zauważyłam niedługo po tym jak zaczełam stosować plastry  odtąd mam duż mniej niespodzianek na twarzy



na pewno uregulowała ci sie gospodarka hormonalna- poza tym waga ani drgnie- producent pisze o tym nawet w ulotce

----------


## kolepka

ja zawsze się bałam o wzrost swojej wagi przy stosowaniu antykoncepcji. Kiedy tylko lekarz mi przepisał lisvy i zapewnił, że moja waga nie drgnie nie rozstaje się z nimi  :Big Grin:

----------


## basiulka

> Ja przy swoich pigułkach w zasadzie w ogóle nie odczuwam żadnych dolegliwośći itp. nawet nie odczuwam, że ja stosuję jakąś antykoncepcję  Po belarze  w ogóle nie spadło moje libido, ano nie przytyłam ani nie schudłam, żadnych wahań nastroju itp. nie miewam


u mnie identyko  :Smile:  żadnych zmian, tyle że cera się poprawiła

----------


## kala11

> u mnie identyko  żadnych zmian, tyle że cera się poprawiła


też zauważyłam poprawę stanu cery, nie przytyłam, a nawet wzrosło moje libido  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

ja się bardzo dobrze czuję na tabletkach belara, tak jak i u Was u mnie poprawła cery nastąpia po 2 miesiacach od ich stosowania, do tego nie przechodzę już bolesnych okresów, nie przytyłam, nie spadło mi libido wszystko jest jak najbardziej ok.

----------


## ruda89

A ja jestem bardzo zaniepokojona faktem, iż plastry zostały wycofane z aptek? Mam dużo pytań co teraz powinnam zrobić? Może , któraś z Was jest w podobnej sytuacji i znalazła jakiś numer kontaktowy?

----------


## kala11

mnie bardzo zasmuciła ta informacja o wycofaniu lisvy, bo naprawde stosując je dobrze się czułam... jeśli masz wątpilwości i chcesz o coś zapytać śmiało możesz napisać na: lekalert@grodzisk. rgnet.org

----------


## parafa

najważniejsze jest to, żeby dobrać dla siebie najlepszą metodę antykoncepcji, ja jestem na tabletkach antykoncepcyjnych i czję się świetnie, nie odczuwam żadych skutków ubocznych więc dalej z nich korzystam.

----------


## agusek89

> mnie bardzo zasmuciła ta informacja o wycofaniu lisvy, bo naprawde stosując je dobrze się czułam... jeśli masz wątpilwości i chcesz o coś zapytać śmiało możesz napisać na: lekalert@grodzisk. rgnet.org


Szybko odpisują?  Mam w domu dwa opakowania i jeszcze całą receptę niewykorzystaną :/ nie wiem co w takiej sytuacji zrobić. Jest może jakaś inna forma kontaktu?!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

antykoncepcja to nie zawsze same plusy, ale musi być dobrze dobrana do organizmu to kwestia bezsporna. Ja około 3 lat brałam yasminelle i było ok, waga bez zmian, dobrze sie czulam, cera srednio nic sie nie poprawila, ale nie narzekałam. A odpowiedni nastrój (czyt. ochota na sex) był zawsze.

----------


## koronka18

> Szybko odpisują?  Mam w domu dwa opakowania i jeszcze całą receptę niewykorzystaną :/ nie wiem co w takiej sytuacji zrobić. Jest może jakaś inna forma kontaktu?!


oprócz maila jest również numer telefonu: 22 755 96 48. na pewno odpiszą - musisz być cierpliwa wyobraź sobie ile maili mogą dostać każdego dnia- trochę to potrwa  :Smile:

----------


## agusek89

Na odpowiedź mailową niestety nadal czekam ale dzis udało mi sie dodzwonic na podany przez ciebie numer i jestem o niebo spokojniejsza.

----------


## parafa

ja też tak uważam, że jeśli mamy dobrze dobraną antykoncepcję hormonalną to nie powinno się odczuwać żadnych skutków ubocznych, ja biore od kilku miesięcy tabletki belara i nie narzekam, waga stoi w miejscu, libido na wysokim poziomie, lepsza cera, mnie bolesne okresy.

----------


## koronka18

> Na odpowiedź mailową niestety nadal czekam ale dzis udało mi sie dodzwonic na podany przez ciebie numer i jestem o niebo spokojniejsza.


 ważne, że udało Ci się skontaktować  :Smile:  zawsze trzeba wziąć poprawkę na to, że takich maili dostali pewnie z kilka tysięcy a telefon dzwoni non stop.

----------


## MalTur

Musiałam odstawić tabletki anty przez to, ze cierpię na napady migreny, niestety to nie jest dobre połączenie. Moja siostra, która ma migrenę z aurą w ogóle nie dostała recepty na antykoncepcję, bo to bardzo groźne. Ja swoje tabletki brałam około roku, ale to chyba za wcześnie zeby spadło libido. Miałam za to inne dolegliwości, które zmusiły mnie do odstawienia.   Kto nie dowierza odsyłam na abcmigrena.

----------


## parafa

J ana szczęście na mam takich problemów, z powodzeniem od kilku miesiecy biorę tabletki belara i nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych, bardzo dobrze się na nich czuję, nic mi nie dolega, poza tym bardzo pomogły mi zwalczyć niektóre kłopotliwe dolegliwości.

----------


## ewa_a

No cóż czasem się tak zdarza. Wcale nie jest tak trudno dodzwonić się na te infolinię, a Pani która odebrała telefon wszystko dokładnie mi wytłumaczyła i rozwiała wszystkie moje wątpliwości.

----------


## blaziaa

no ja bylam od razu w aptece oddac lisvy, mam juz tez zamiennik szkoda jednak, ze je wycofali...

----------


## ewa_a

Mi farmaceutka oddała pieniążki i zaproponowała właśnie zamiennik, zresztą ten sam o którym poinformowała mnie Pani w mailu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> ja od kilku miesiecy stosuję tabletki antykoncepcyjne belara i nie zauwazyłam, żeby moje libido spadło, jest na takim samym poziomie, może jest to kwestia dobrze dobranych tabletek, ja uważam, że moje lekarz dobrał odpowiednio.


Ja również zażywam Belara, mnie odpowiada w 100%. Świetnie się po niej czuje a libido nie spada, wręcz przeciwnie  :Wink:

----------


## lizakowa

> Mi farmaceutka oddała pieniążki i zaproponowała właśnie zamiennik, zresztą ten sam o którym poinformowała mnie Pani w mailu


to farmaceuta może wydać zamiennik? czy musi go przepisać lekarz?

----------


## ewa_a

Pani farmaceutyka mnie poinformowała, że takie coś istnieje, a gin przepisała  :Smile:

----------


## lizakowa

no właśnie bo ja czekam jeszcze na wizytę, ale mam nadzieję, że zamiennik okaże się również ok

----------


## ewa_a

spokojnie, poczekaj na wizytę a lekarz na pewno wszystko Ci wyjaśni i uspokoi Cię  :Smile:

----------


## Sandy

Przede wszystkim porozmawiaj z lekarzem. Bywa, że zamiennik wcale nie jest identyczny, więc niech wypowie się lekarz.

----------


## parafa

Ja będę stać przy swoim, że jak tabletki są dobrze dobrane to nie ma obaw o żadne skutki uboczne, ja na swoich tabletkach nie odczuwam niczego negatywnego to znaczy że mam je dobrze dobrane.

----------


## koralowa90

Ja stosuje już od paru miesięcy wkładkę antykoncepcyjną i nie mam żadnego problemu z libido. Jeśli masz z tym problem to widocznie Twoja antykoncepcja jest źle dobrana. Polecam wizytę u ginekologa i przegadanie z nim tego problemu.

----------


## parafa

ja biorę tabletki belara od kilku miesięcy i też jestem bardzo zadowolona, bo dobrze się na nich czuję, nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych, poprawiła mi się cera, uspokoiło napięcie przed okresem ogólnie bardzo dobra decyzja.

----------


## kamka76

A taką wkładkę to przepisuje ginekolog na receptę tak? Idę do apteki, kupuję i wracam do lekarza aby mi założył - dobrze rozumiem?

----------


## granate

Mam belarę ponad 1,5 roku i ani przez moment nie czułam że libido mi się obniżyło  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

ja mam takie same odczucia, przyjmuję tabletki od kilku miesięcy i nie odczuwam żadnych skutków ubocznych, wszystko jest ok, nie tyle, libido na wysokim poziomie.

----------


## kajka76

Wkładkę przepisuje ginekolog, jeśli pójdziesz do takiego na NFZ to da Ci receptę i w dużym stopniu będzie refundowana. Założenie też wykona bezpłatnie chyba, że pójdziesz prywatnie do lekarza ale to już Twoja sprawa  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

ja póki co jedyną metodą antykoncepcji jaką stosowałam były pigułki antykoncepcyjne, ale dobrze się czuje na tych które aktualnie stosuje czyli belarę, dlatego nie będę zmieniać na nic innego.

----------


## kajka76

no wiadomo każdy organizm jest inny. Ja wybrałam wkładkę ze względu na wygodę i praktycznie w całości wyeliminowanie krwawienia.

----------


## parafa

mi nie przeszkadza krwawienie tym bardziej, że jest tak krótkie i rzadkie że nawet nie zauważam.A tabletki Belara pomogły mi wyeliminować wiele problemów, z cerą, bolesnymi i nieregularnymi okresami.

----------


## kajka76

Myślałam, że każdej dziewczynie to przeszkadza. Ja dzięki wkładce nie mam już z tym problemu i mogę zawsze gdy mam ochotę iść na basen czy jechać na wakacje i nie martwić się czy będę mogła się kąpać w morzu  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

przy belarze mam tak skąpe krwawienie, że czuje się jakbym w ogóle ich nie miała.

----------


## Wczesnojesienna

> pomogły mi wyeliminować wiele problemów, z cerą, bolesnymi i nieregularnymi okresami.


tak zwane miłe skutki uboczne :-) Bywa, że cera jest gładziutka. Czasem można upiec dwie pieczenie na jednym ogniu. A nawet trzy! ;D cera, okres, antykoncepcja.

----------


## parafa

mi bardzo pasują te tabletki, pomogły mi zwalczyć trądzik, no i czuję się bezpiecznie bo chronią mnie przed ciążą na którą jeszcze nie jestem gotowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też dostałam właśnie Belarę, mam nadzieję że Wasze opinię się potwierdzą, pierwszy tydzień za mną i jak na razie ok, żadnych efektów ubocznych nie mam

----------


## koniczynka7

kochana po belarze nie ma żadnych efektów ubocznych negatywnych. Ja zauważyłam nawet pozytywne, bo w końcu mam uregulowaną miesiączkę i nie odczuwam tego bólu.

----------


## Sybilla

Z tym libido to jest różnie.. Ja wczesniej jak mialam plastry to tez mialam libido niskie. Jednak z wielu przyczyn postanowilam zmienic plastry na tabletki i aktualnie przyjmuje Belare z którą nie mam wogóle problemów. Libido w normie, poprawila sie cera a nawet piersi urosly wiec moze i u Ciebie to zadziala

----------


## klauderson

No dokładnie przyczyn może być wiele i fakt jedna z nich moga być zmiany hormonalne spowodowane tabletkami. Przerabiałam i to w moim bogatym życiu erotycznym ;p ostatnim razem po zmianie tabletek miałam osłabione libido przez jakieś pół roku. Zwyczajnie nie miałam ochoty... ale były tez inne objawy niewlasciwego dostosowania tabletek jak np. wysypka na ciele i mega huśtawki nastrojów ;/ ginekolog stwierdziła, że przyczyna moga byc tabletki, ale kazala zaczekac jakis czas. Po 3 mscach jednak zrezygnowalysmy z tych tabletek, a ja że naprawde bylam jakas taka wymordowana po tych wszystkich zmianach, zapytalam o wkladki hormonalne. Polecila levosert i stwierdzila ze tutaj raczej nie bedzie ryzyka i rzeczywiscie to dobra metoda, biorac pod uwage równiez moje silne bole podczas krwawienia. Wkładki mam juz pół roku i nie żaluję absolutnie. Same plusy: nie martwie sie o godziny brania tabletek, mam krotszy okres no i mniej bolesny. Moze zapytaj swojego ginekologa o takie wkladki?

----------


## hazel

ale nie generalizujmy bo nie wszystkie tabletki obniżają libido, ja też podobnie jak Sybilla biorę tabletki ale te ultralekkie vines i nie zauważyłam żeby miały jakikolwiek wpływ na libido

----------


## klauderson

@hazel ale przecież wiadomo że na każdego działa co innego. Ja nie generalizuję, a jedynie piszę jak było u mnie  :Smile:  przejechałam się na tabsach wiele razy i nie chodzi już tylko o libido. Skutków ubocznych było więcej... ale tak jak napisałam taki jest mój przykład, dlatego tabsy zamieniłam na wkładki uwalniające tylko jeden hormon. Tabletki tak nie działają

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę tabletki belara i moje libido jest na odpowiednim poziomie. Często się zdarza, że kobiety biorą pierwsze lepsze tabletki i później mają same problemy. A to trzeba zrobić badania i wtedy lekarz przepisze najlepszą metodę antykoncepcyjną dla naszego organizmu

----------


## Michalina88

Ja tez zdecydowalam sie na wkladke levosert glownie ze wzgledu na ryzyko zakrzepicy zylnej. Dla mnie bardzo wygodna opcja. Z libido tez nie mam zadnych problemow, wiec ja jestem super zadowolona  :Smile:

----------


## jadki89

odkąd ja stosuję vines, moje libido jest w normie, jest naprawdę ok. Polepszyła mi się twarz nie mam tylu wyprysków no i przede wszystkim  nie boli mnie tak brzuch przed okresem...

----------

